# Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

						Intels Coffee-Lake-S-Refresh-Prozessoren fallen hoch genug aus, um sie komplett ohne Heatspreader betreiben zu können. Roman "der8auer" Hartung bietet über Caseking einen passenden Rahmen, OC-Frame genannt, an, mit dem sich CPU-Kühler auf den nackten Siliziumchip setzen lassen - für eine sogenannte Direct-Die-Kühlung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Wau, das finde ich jetzt richtig geil... wieso köpfen und dann noch ein HS drauf packen der die Wärme auch hemmen wird, dann direkt auf dem Kühler und gut ist.
Jedenfalls eine sehr gute Lösung!

Mein Kühler hat auch Schrauben die kein festen Abstand haben, so kann ich problemlos den Kühler einfach aufsetzen und ganz normal festschrauben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xPQhGZ8h_Qw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Darkspell64 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Auf jeden Fall eine sehr interessante Sache, schade dass es nicht mit meinem 8700k kompatibel ist.
Der Preis geht mit 30€ eigentlich auch in Ordnung, wenn ich mir die zu erwartende Stückzahl so anschaue.

Auf jeden fall einen  für der8auer, wie so oft gute Arbeit.


----------



## bastian123f (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Richtig geil 

Ich finde es von Roman auch immer wieder schön, wie er bei solchen Sonderlösungen dahinter ist. Wieder eine super Arbeit von ihm


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Habe mir mal das Teil bestellt... kann dann berichten was es am ende gebracht hat.


----------



## DARPA (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mir mal das Teil bestellt... kann dann berichten was es am ende gebracht hat.



Soviel zu "die Garantie ist mir wichtig"  

Beim 9900K macht direct die endlich mal wieder richtig Sinn.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Als Zaungast immer wieder interessant, habs auf YT im Abo schon mitverfolgt


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



DARPA schrieb:


> Soviel zu "die Garantie ist mir wichtig"
> 
> Beim 9900K macht direct die endlich mal wieder richtig Sinn.


Ich weiß.... bin selbst am Schmunzelt... aber der Nervenkitzel war hier doch stärker...


----------



## Pu244 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Gab es früher beim Athlon Thunderbird und XP, sowie dem P3 (nur Sockel) Coppermine und Tualatin, standardmäßig.

Damals haben viele über zerbrochene Dies geflucht...


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Hatte ich damals beim XP auch, einen zerbrochene Die hatte ich aber nie und zu der Zeit hatte ich noch Kühler wo per Federweg erst eine Seite eingesetzt wurde und dann die andere Seite unter Anspannung ein gehangen wurde. Bei meinem Kühler habe ich vier Schrauben mit Feder die ich nur sachte alle langsam festziehen muss. Hierbei muss der Kühler nicht stark angezogen werden.


----------



## flipmode2016 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Eben, nicht wirklich eine Errungenschaft. Ich versteh den Hype um den B*acht*uer sowieso nicht 🙄


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Muss man auch nicht verstehen, oft geht es ehe nicht um Vernunft oder Sinnigkeit.


----------



## Eragoss (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Hab ihn auch auf Youtube Abonniert und er macht schon coole Sachen im Bereich OC. Den 9900K Köpfen für einen Quasi nicht spürbaren Vorteil kommt für mich nicht in Frage - so dicke habe ich es dann auch nicht das ich mir eine 500€ CPU zerschieße. 5 Ghz sind auch bei mir ohne Köpfen Allcore möglich und extreme Temperaturen schaffe ich auch nur bei Prime mit AVX. In Stock, was etwas Strom effizienter ist, langweilt sich mein Kühler bei 40-65 Grad (je nach Auslastung, BV 5, AC Odysee - siehe YouTube ).


----------



## empy (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Damals haben viele über zerbrochene Dies geflucht...



Wobei es die ja häufig im Zusammenhang mit dem unsäglichen Sockel-A-Montagesystem gab. Genau wie halbseitig verbrannte Dies oder halbdurchlöcherte Mainboards. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das bei anderen Sockeln alles super war, ich glaube der 370er war sogar ziemlich ähnlich, aber das war so halb vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## XXTREME (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Cool....für die "Grobmotoriker" unter den Intel Usern eine feine Sache .


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Habe die Bestellung nun storniert.

Grund dazu ist das mein Kühler aus hochwertigem Kupferboden besteht und das Risiko das sich hier das Flüssigmetall fest verbindet zu hoch ist.
Möchte falls ich mal den Kühler abnehmen muss kein Risiko eingehen das ich hierbei das Silizium der DIE beschädige.


----------



## JonnyWho (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



flipmode2016 schrieb:


> Eben, nicht wirklich eine Errungenschaft. Ich versteh den Hype um den B*acht*uer sowieso nicht 🙄



ich persönlich verstehe den hype auch nicht. Keine Ahnung wie man manchen Menschen mehr glauben kann als andere die man nur durchs Netz kennt. Der typ ist ein Mensch wie jeder anderer auch. Scheinbar verdummt die Menschheit mit Youtube und co.


----------



## altStrunk (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

In die Artikelbeschreibung gehört aber auf jeden Fall noch ein Absatz mit:
Die kristalline Form des Siliziumschips ist am besten mit einem 1.5 kg Kupfergefäß herauszuarbeiten wenn dieses fest angezogen wird.*

*Die Teilmengen müssen nicht zwangsläufig der Gesamtmenge entsprechen

Es tut mir so leid aber für mich ist das auf der selben Wellenlänge wie bei einem Iphone die 3,5mm Klinke nachzurüsten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wau, das finde ich jetzt richtig geil... wieso köpfen und dann noch ein HS drauf packen der die Wärme auch hemmen wird, dann direkt auf dem Kühler und gut ist.
> Jedenfalls eine sehr gute Lösung!



Viele aktuelle Kühler sind auf einen Heatspreader angewiesen, um angemessene Leistung zu erzielen. Dieser dient nicht nur dem mechanischen Schutz, sondern – nomen es omen – der Verteilung der Wärme auf eine größere Fläche. Ohne Heatspreader muss die Wärmeleitung in Querrichtung im Kühler erfolgen, was eine ausreichend dicke Bodenplatte erfordert. Gerade bei Wasserkühlern ist die Minimierung der Restbodenstärke aber seit Jahren das primäre Mittel, um die Temperaturen weiter zu verbessern. Ich habe das in der PCGH 06/16 mal mit einem Core i7-6700K und einem Heatkiller 3.0 ausprobiert: Auch wenn man den Sockel so modifiziert, dass der Kühler optimalen Kontakt zum Die hat und eine identische Anpresskraft sicherstellt (bei der Halterung des HK 3.0 sehr einfach möglich), fallen die Temperaturen ohne Heatspreader schlecht aus. Coffee-Lake-Refresh sollte dank des großen Achtkern-Dies etwas besser dastehen, je nach Kühler und Orientierung würde ich aber auch hier die Gefahr sehen, dass die Temperaturen bei Entfernung des Heatspreaders nicht sinken.

Ein weiterer offensichtlicher Nachteil ist natürlich die Kühlerhalterung. Das Substrat ist zwar wieder etwas dicker geworden, aber gerade bei einem ungeschützten Die möchten viele Anwender keine zu hohe Anpresskraft riskieren. Bei Einsatz einfacher Gewindestäbe, wie von Roman vorgeschlagen, umgeht man aber die Begrenzungsmechanismen der Kühlerhersteller und muss das richtige Anzugsmoment selbst wählen – ohne einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, wo denn die Grenze zwischen "viel" und "zu viel" liegt. Diese beiden Probleme hielten bislang die meisten Anwender vom IHS-less-Betrieb ab – die Platzierung der CPU im Sockel ist dagegen einfach. Die wird bei Bedarf auch vom Kühler an Ort und Stelle gehalten.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe die Bestellung nun storniert.
> 
> Grund dazu ist das mein Kühler aus hochwertigem Kupferboden besteht und das Risiko das sich hier das Flüssigmetall fest verbindet zu hoch ist.
> Möchte falls ich mal den Kühler abnehmen muss kein Risiko eingehen das ich hierbei das Silizium der DIE beschädige.



Ich benutze seit anderthalb Jahrzehnten Flüssigmetall zwischen GPUs und Kupferkühlern. Bislang hat es jeder Die überlebt. Letztlich ist durch Legierung mit Kupfer erstartes Flüssigmetall eine ähnliche Verbindung zwischen Die und Überbau, wie das serienmäßige Indium-Lot unter dem Heatspreader. Letzteres sollte sogar deutlich härter sein – und trotzdem kann man die Heatspreader scheinbar ohne große Gefahr entfernen. Um ganz sicher zu gehen müsste man auf einen vernickelten Kühlerboden wechseln. Ich wäre überrascht, wenn einem Aquacomputer die vernickelte Bodenplatte nicht auch einzeln verkauft.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich persönlich verstehe den hype auch nicht. Keine Ahnung wie man manchen Menschen mehr glauben kann als andere die man nur durchs Netz kennt. Der typ ist ein Mensch wie jeder anderer auch. Scheinbar verdummt die Menschheit mit Youtube und co.



Der Typ ist halt eben einer der weltweit besten Übertakter, über Typen wie Hamilton, Messi, Ronaldo usw. wird ja auch viel berichtet, warum also nicht über den deutschen Champion des OC?

Zusätzlich hat PCGH offenbar noch einen ganz guten Draht zu ihm, ein extremes Plus, wenn man ein Magazin oder eine Webseite ab und an mit Exklusivmaterial füllen möchte.

Wenn du glaubst du bist besser: fordere ihn heraus, Deutschland kann auch in diesem Sport Champions gebrauchen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Mit der Verschraubung hätte ich keine Probleme.

Hast aber recht, es ist schwer abzuschätzen was gut genug oder zu wenig angezogen ist, besonders weil bei mir noch Federn mit verbaut sind und diese das festschrauben schon erschweren und man nicht so gut ein Druckpunkt erfühlen kann.

Das mit dem Verteilen der Temperatur über den IHS habe ich mal gelesen, daran hatte ich zwar gedacht aber doch irgendwie ignoriert. Zu AMD XP Zeiten wurde der Pad auch nicht dazu verbaut um die CPU zu schützen sondern auch um die Fläche zu vergrößern und so die Temperatur besser auf den Kühler übertragen zu können. Hatte es damals aus Testzwecke auch mal auf einem AMD XP2000+ verbaut. Finde ich gut das du dass ganze näher erläutert hast und hierzu auch deine Erfahrung mit weiter geben konntest.

Mit dem Kupferboden bin ich nur ein Thema gefolgt was hier auch vor einigen Jahren eingestellt wurde: [HowTo + Sammelthread] Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitmittel
Bin jetzt einfach von dem ausgegangen was dort berichtet wurde da ich hierzu noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Aber danke auch hier für deine Einschätzung und Aufklärung.

Leider habe ich auch schon oft in Themen gesehen wie so eine CPU samt IHS am Kühler festkleben bleibt, daher war es mir jetzt direkt auf der DIE etwas zu Riskant.
Am ende erreiche ich bereits gutes OC mit 5 GHz und gute Temperaturen so es das Risiko erst recht nicht rechtfertigt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame fÃ¼r Direct-Die-KÃ¼hlung von der8auer*

Darauf hoffen, dass der NcoreV1 möglichst bald an die geänderte Platinen- und Die-Höhe des 9900K angepasst wird.



> Is Ncore going to work with 9900K?
> 
> I have got the information from you guys and from many online reviews, that although soldered, it is very easy to delid the new generation of Intel CPUs. However, the chip die on 9900K is thicker than use to be. As well as working on completing the Kickstarter orders I am developing a way to make Ncore work with 9900K. I hope to announce news about it soon. It looks very promising.



Ncore V1-naked die cooling waterblock, designed by NUDEcnc by NUDEcnc >> 9900K and an arrival of the first batch!!! — 
Kickstarter

Ncore V1 – Nude CNC


----------



## Speedbone (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame fÃ¼r Direct-Die-KÃ¼hlung von der8auer*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Darauf hoffen, dass der NcoreV1 möglichst bald an die geänderte Platinen- und Die-Höhe des 9900K angepasst wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder man  macht eine CAD Zeichnung geht zu einer Maschienenbauschule in seiner Nähe (ohne Porto) und lässt sich einen herstellen. Kostet in der Regel auch nicht viel mehr.
Wer kein CAD Programm hat kann auch mit einer klassischen Zeichnung (Bemaßung nicht vergessen) dort eintrudeln. So hab ich mir für TR und diverse sonder Kühllösungen entsprechende Teile besorgt


----------



## Duke711 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Wie bereits Torsten schon erläutert hat, verweist der 9auer nicht darauf, dass so ziemlich alle aktuellen Wasserkühlkörper nicht für eine Kühlung ohne einen HS, aufgrund von nur einer sehr geringen Bodenstärke von 1,0 - 1,5 mm, geeignet sind.

Mit 16,6x9,2 mm ist der 8700 K nicht nenneswert kleiner als ein 9900K


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Ich dachte die neue Generation CPU ist verlötet und somit nicht ganz so einfach zu köpfen wie die bisherigen CPUs. Soll das den Aufwand wert sein? Was bringt das an Temperaturplus ? Wenn ich mal überlege was ein Noctua NH-D15 oder meine AiO H115i an Temperatur macht bei OC, dann frage ich mich echt wofür ich so eine Lösung brauchen würde.


----------



## JonnyWho (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst du bist besser: fordere ihn heraus, Deutschland kann auch in diesem Sport Champions gebrauchen.



Okay wenn ich mal viel Zeit und vor allem Lust habe mache ich das. Solange ich das aber nicht kann würde ich vorschlagen blind kaufen. Denn der Typ weis ja wovon er redet laut deiner Aussage und musst somit ein Top Produkt haben.


----------



## major_tom403 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Typ ist halt eben einer der weltweit besten Übertakter, über Typen wie Hamilton, Messi, Ronaldo usw. wird ja auch viel berichtet, warum also nicht über den deutschen Champion des OC?
> 
> Zusätzlich hat PCGH offenbar noch einen ganz guten Draht zu ihm, ein extremes Plus, wenn man ein Magazin oder eine Webseite ab und an mit Exklusivmaterial füllen möchte.
> 
> Wenn du glaubst du bist besser: fordere ihn heraus, Deutschland kann auch in diesem Sport Champions gebrauchen.



Jain, der wird schon Hingabe und Talent haben, das steht außer Frage.
Das Brechen von Rekorden, so wie es im Motorsport der Fall ist, geht aber zu einem sehr großen Teil auf die Kappe des Materials.
MAMG hat das dickste Budget investiert um ein sehr gutes F1 Auto auf die Beine zu stellen. Ham ist selbstredend auch ein Talent. Ein Talent mit schlechter Ausrüstung wird aber niemals besonders viele Rekorde brechen

So ist es bei Overclockern genauso, die brauchen mindestens Sponsoren oder noch besser einen Händler im Hintergrund, der die entsprechende Ausrüstung liefern kann.

Es sollte, wie bei allen "Influenzern" einfach bedacht werden, dass Promoter & Sponsor ein kommerzielles Interesse haben und somit nie eine objektive bzw unabhängige Aussage entstehen kann.


----------



## zotac2012 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Eigentlich traurig, da haben sich alle endlich wieder eine verlötete CPU gewünscht um genau das Köpfen der CPU zu vermeiden und dann verbockt Intel das wieder, durch die Dicke des Die! Im Prinzip hätte man sich das Verlöten der CPU sparen können und es so machen sollen, wie es auch die User machen, nämlich Flüssigmetall auf den Die und gut ist.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Die Wärmeübertragung ist beim 9900K gut und unter normalen Bedingungen auch ausreichend und daher die verlötete CPU in Ordnung.

Dieser Lot zusammen mit der dicke der DIE kann jedoch unter extrem Bedingungen dazu führen das die Wärme nicht gut und schnell genug übertragen wird. Daran zu merken das ich schon mit extreme Test wie LinpackXtreme die CPU schon am kochen gebracht habe und die Wassertemperatur schön kühl bei 27°C war. In diesem Sinn wird das Köpfen um etwas bessere Temperaturen zu erreichen zwar sehr interessant sein was aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Weil unter normalen Bedienungen die CPU genug Zeit hat ihre Wärme zu übertragen.

Im übrigem spricht heute von mir aus die Vernunft, gestern war sie kurz abwesend...


----------



## Wurstpaket (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verteilen der Temperatur über den IHS habe ich mal gelesen, daran hatte ich zwar gedacht aber doch irgendwie ignoriert. Zu AMD XP Zeiten wurde der Pad auch nicht dazu verbaut um die CPU zu schützen sondern auch um die Fläche zu vergrößern und so die Temperatur besser auf den Kühler übertragen zu können. Hatte es damals aus Testzwecke auch mal auf einem AMD XP2000+ verbaut. Finde ich gut das du dass ganze näher erläutert hast und hierzu auch deine Erfahrung mit weiter geben konntest.
> .



In der Theorie mag das stimmen, in der Praxis reichen schon 100tel Millimeter um Probleme zu machen. Etwas zu viel und der Kühler sitzt auf dem Heatspreader, etwas zu wenig und du hast keine Vorteile mehr. Ich hatte ihn damals auch verbaut, aber eben auch, weil er das Verkanten des Kühlers verhindert und evtl. den Wärmeübergang etwas optimiert.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Hab es damals mit und ohne versucht um am ende es komplett weg gelassen da es kein großen Unterschied gemacht hat. Mit dem aufsetzen des Kühlers hatte ich keine Probleme. Natürlich jetzt im Nachhinein betrachtet hat sich der Kühler damit schon besser aussetzen lassen.

Wobei ich muss dazu sagen das ich die letzten Tage immer wieder ans Köpfen gedacht habe, da ich auf Ebay auch eine IHS komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt gesehen habe und Kupfer die Wärme besser übertragen kann. Es ging mir daher jetzt nicht darum das der 9900K schlecht ist, sondern die Wärme Übertragung weiter zu verbessern. Aber das ganze ist mit einem bestimmten Risiko verbunden vor allem weil dieser Lot weg gekratzt/weg geschnitten werden muss und da ich es nicht zwingend haben muss rechtfertigt das ganze dieses Aufwand und Risiko nicht.

Habe schon meinen 6700K erfolgreich geköpft, aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon misst gebaut und an einer DIE ist mir mal eine winzig kleine Ecke abgebrochen. Kann heute nicht sagen wie das beim Köpfen passiert ist, aber Fakt ist das die CPU dadurch nicht mehr lief. Das ganze war bei dieser CPU aber nicht schlimm da sie schon älter war und dann durch ein neues Model ausgetauscht wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Manche Menschen scheinen das Geld mit der Post zu bekommen.
Ich muß dafür arbeiten.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Manche Menschen scheinen das Geld mit der Post zu bekommen.
> Ich muß dafür arbeiten.


Manche Menschen träumen von der großen Karriere, von Macht und Geld. Andere sehnen sich nach einem Beruf, der ihren Idealen und Leidenschaften gerecht wird. Wieder andere träumen von einer eigenen Familie. Oder einem eigenen Boot oder einem tollen Hobby.

Die Lebensziele der Menschen sind so unterschiedlich wie sie selbst - eines haben sie aber gemeinsam: Sie bleiben häufig unerreichbar.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit der Verschraubung hätte ich keine Probleme.
> 
> Hast aber recht, es ist schwer abzuschätzen was gut genug oder zu wenig angezogen ist, besonders weil bei mir noch Federn mit verbaut sind und diese das festschrauben schon erschweren und man nicht so gut ein Druckpunkt erfühlen kann.
> 
> ...



Der Sammelthread enthält viel richtiges zum Thema und meinem Wissen nach keinen Bericht über einen wegen Flüssigmetall beschädigten Die. 
Ich persönlich wäre bei Verbindungen mit zwei blanken Kupferseiten vorsichtig (Kühler auf geschliffenen Heatspreader) und ich kann auf Basis einer Handvoll Einzelerfahrungen natürlich keine generelle Entwarnung für alle anderen Möglichkeiten geben. Aber prinzipiell sollte Flüssigmetall mit vernickelten Oberflächen oder gar nacktem Silizium nicht legieren. Es kann beziehungsweise soll nur die feinsten Unebeneinheiten ausfüllen und wenn es dort wegen Einwanderung von Kupferionen erstarrt, hat man eine gewisse mechanische Verbinung. Die reicht natürlich aus, um zum Beispiel AM3/4-Prozessoren aus dem verriegelten Sockel zu ziehen – das geht aber auch mit jeder anderen Wärmeleitpaste. Aber Schäden durch mit sanfter Gewalt gelöste Verbindungen dieser Art sind mir nicht bekannt. Ärgerlicher ist die nicht ganz plane Fläche, die zurückbleiben kann. Wenn man nicht erneut Flüssigmetall einsetzen möchte, kommt man auch bei vernickelten Oberflächen manchmal um Schleif-/Poliermitteleinsatz nicht herum. (Mit nacktem Silizium hatte ich aber bislang immer Glück.)




Wurstpaket schrieb:


> In der Theorie mag das stimmen, in der Praxis reichen schon 100tel Millimeter um Probleme zu machen. Etwas zu viel und der Kühler sitzt auf dem Heatspreader, etwas zu wenig und du hast keine Vorteile mehr. Ich hatte ihn damals auch verbaut, aber eben auch, weil er das Verkanten des Kühlers verhindert und evtl. den Wärmeübergang etwas optimiert.



Alle Sockel-A-Spacer, die ich in der Hand hatte, waren mindestens 0,1-0,2 mm flacher als der Die und konnten somit unmöglich gleichzeitig direkte Verbindung zum Kühlkörper und zum Substrat hatten. Das war wirklich eher mechanischer Schutz, auch wenn man mit viel Paste oder einem zusätzlichen Wärmeleitpad möglicherweise ein Bisschen Wärme abführen konnte.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Hab es damals mit und ohne versucht um am ende es komplett weg gelassen da es kein großen Unterschied gemacht hat. Mit dem aufsetzen des Kühlers hatte ich keine Probleme. Natürlich jetzt im Nachhinein betrachtet hat sich der Kühler damit schon besser aussetzen lassen.
> 
> Wobei ich muss dazu sagen das ich die letzten Tage immer wieder ans Köpfen gedacht habe, da ich auf Ebay auch eine IHS komplett aus Kupfer gefertigt gesehen habe und Kupfer die Wärme besser übertragen kann. Es ging mir daher jetzt nicht darum das der 9900K schlecht ist, sondern die Wärme Übertragung weiter zu verbessern. Aber das ganze ist mit einem bestimmten Risiko verbunden vor allem weil dieser Lot weg gekratzt/weg geschnitten werden muss und da ich es nicht zwingend haben muss rechtfertigt das ganze dieses Aufwand und Risiko nicht.
> 
> Habe schon meinen 6700K erfolgreich geköpft, aber ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon misst gebaut und an einer DIE ist mir mal eine winzig kleine Ecke abgebrochen. Kann heute nicht sagen wie das beim Köpfen passiert ist, aber Fakt ist das die CPU dadurch nicht mehr lief. Das ganze war bei dieser CPU aber nicht schlimm da sie schon älter war und dann durch ein neues Model ausgetauscht wurde.



Derartige Heatspreader sind in meinen Augen Bauernfängerei. Die Serien-IHS bestehen vollständig aus Kupfer (mit einer dünnen Nickelschicht zum Schutz) und innerhalb des Sockel-1151-Platzangebotes kann man auch die Kühlerkontaktfläche kaum vergrößern.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Mein bedenken liegt eher darin das beim 9900K der Lot abgekratzt werden muss. Am ende wird wahrscheinlich auch das Silizium angeschliffen werden damit er wieder glatt ist. und durch das abkratzen und abschleifen befürchte ich wird das Flüssigmetall in die Poren eindringen und eine feste Verbindung erzeugen. Das ganze finde ich nicht so schlimm wenn wieder der IHS verwendet wird, weil dieser in der Regle nicht mehr abgenommen wird. Aber soll hier direkt der Kühlkörper drauf sitzen kann ich nicht vorhersehen wie sich das ganze nach Jahren auswirken wird.

Das ganze ist halt nicht wie früher wo einfach die WLP abgewischt und gereinigt wurde und das glatte polierte Silizium zum Vorschein kam.

Natürlich jetzt nur auf Vermutungen von mir aufgebaut und da es dazu unterschiedliche Berichte gibt ist es das Risiko am ende nicht wert.
Das ganze wäre egal wenn die CPU schon ausgedient hätte und schon ihr soll verrichtet hat, aber bei einer so teuren CPU und noch die Gefahr das dabei was schief laufen kann doch ein Grund sich das ganze nochmals durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen. Immerhin ist die DIE so empfindlich das eine kleine abgebrochene Ecke ausreicht das sie nur noch als Schlüsselanhänger fungiert.

Finde ich aber toll das du uns das ganze mit deinen Kenntnisse und Erfahrungen weiter gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

It's my job. Und auch wenn es mir natürlich lieber ist, wenn die Leute so etwas in gekauften Heften nachlesen statt im Forum, muss ich offen zuugeben dass wir solche Themen nur alle paar Jahre behandeln und ich nicht ernsthaft erwarten kann, dass sich jemand eine 2,5 Jahre alte PCGH nachbestellt. 
Stephan bereitet derzeit übrigens einen Artikel über Skylake-X-Köpfen vor. Da könnte es inhaltliche Überschneidungen geben.


----------



## Wurstpaket (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Alle Sockel-A-Spacer, die ich in der Hand hatte, waren mindestens 0,1-0,2 mm flacher als der Die und konnten somit unmöglich gleichzeitig direkte Verbindung zum Kühlkörper und zum Substrat hatten. Das war wirklich eher mechanischer Schutz, auch wenn man mit viel Paste oder einem zusätzlichen Wärmeleitpad möglicherweise ein Bisschen Wärme abführen konnte.



Das ist richtig, allerdings waren die Teile auch recht dünn. Im Gegensatz zu einem Frästeil mit der Dicke des i9 Modells hier, verbiegt so ein dünnes Kupferblech schneller. Wenn dann noch eine Kannte nicht 100% plan ist hast du den Salat. Allerdings lies sich das einfach prüfen, indem man DIE und Spreader hauchdünn mit WLP bestreicht und sich den Abdruck anschaut. Muss man dann halt 2x montieren.

Mir ist klar dass ich DIR damit sicherlich nichts neues erzähle, aber hier lesen bestimmt auch Leute mit, die damals noch nicht mit den Sachen rumgespielt haben


----------



## Ceroc80 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mein bedenken liegt eher darin das beim 9900K der Lot abgekratzt werden muss. Am ende wird wahrscheinlich auch das Silizium angeschliffen werden damit er wieder glatt ist. und durch das abkratzen und abschleifen befürchte ich wird das Flüssigmetall in die Poren eindringen und eine feste Verbindung erzeugen. Das ganze finde ich nicht so schlimm wenn wieder der IHS verwendet wird, weil dieser in der Regle nicht mehr abgenommen wird. Aber soll hier direkt der Kühlkörper drauf sitzen kann ich nicht vorhersehen wie sich das ganze nach Jahren auswirken wird.



Auswirkungen nach Jahren? Das Klientel solcher Custom CPUs kauft sich alle 1-2 Jahre ein neues Highend System. Tuning und Langlebigkeit sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das was der Bauer hier macht ist Endstufe.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



Ceroc80 schrieb:


> Auswirkungen nach Jahren? Das Klientel solcher Custom CPUs kauft sich alle 1-2 Jahre ein neues Highend System. Tuning und Langlebigkeit sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Das was der Bauer hier macht ist Endstufe.


Keine Ahnung wie du das machst, ich tausche meine Prozessoren inkl. Untersatz alle 3-4 Jahren und verkaufe dann meine Bestandteile um etwas wieder bezüglich der Ausgaben rein zu bekommen. Meine Prozessoren sollen daher am ende nicht als Schlüsselanhänger enden. Mit OC ist nicht gesagt das sich die Lebensdauer verkürzt, zumindest nicht wenn Spannung und Temperatur nicht ständig am Limit laufen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit OC ist nicht gesagt das sich die Lebensdauer verkürzt, ...


Soll ich es Dir auf atomarer Ebene erklären?

Aber dann kommt sicher jemand, der das Gegenteil behauptet.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Soll ich es Dir auf atomarer Ebene erklären?
> 
> Aber dann kommt sicher jemand, der das Gegenteil behauptet.



Habe schon immer CPUs übertaktet, bisher ist noch nie eine vorzeitig gestorben.
Keiner wird genau sagen können wie lange so eine CPU mit OC leben wird, aber es ist davon auszugehen das dies sich nicht in einem Zeitraum messen lässt wo die CPU überhaupt laufen würde, da Plattformen meist schon vorher veralten und gegen neuere austauscht werden. 

Hier mal eine Aussage was meist dazu ausgesagt wird.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Chips verschleißen aufgrund genannter Elektromigration. Chips sind aber auf Lebensdauern ausgelegt die weit höher sind als die Zeiträume, in der du sie nutzen willst. Diverse Quellen reden da übereinstimmend von angestrebten 10 Jahren Betrieb unter Maximaler Last und voller Temperatur, heißt du müsstest beispielsweise im Mittel eine neue CPU 10 Jahre lang am Stück mit Prime95 bearbeiten und dabei bei rund 100°C werkeln lassen damit der Verschleiß sie dahinrafft.
> 
> Beim OC und vor allem bei Erhöhung der Spannung (Genauer: Stromdichte) erhöht sich der Verschleiß entsprechend.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Verschleißt eine CPU ?

Und wenn eine CPU stirbt wird man ehe nicht erfahren können ob es letztlich am OC lang.

Und meine 5 Ghz laufen mit nur 1,225v mit max. 60°C unter Last und reale Anwendungen, da ist nichts bedenkliches dabei.
Was anderes wäre wenn hierzu OC an die Grenze betrieben wird und hierzu auch im Dauereinsatz hohe Spannung ständig anliegen muss.

Aber 1,225v ist Kinderkram und vollkommen unbedenklich.
Die 5 GHz haben hierbei nichts zu sagen, da Spannung und Temperaturen passen.


----------



## poiu (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

 das ist alt hatte ich schon fpr ein AMD K7


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*



poiu schrieb:


> fpr ein AMD K7


 Vor allem die Ecken sind da gut weggebrochen.
Komischerweise liefen die meisten Athlons damit.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Core i9-9900K & Co.: OC-Frame für Direct-Die-Kühlung von der8auer*

Ist mir damals nie passiert.

Ich war damals aber mal wegen einer Rückgabe eines Netzteils weil es defekt war bei Snogard bei uns und in der Warteschlage konnte ich ein Fall mit beobachten wo jemand sich ein Rechner zusammengebaut hatte und der Rechner nicht lief. Hier wurde die CPU auch kontrolliert und am ende konnte sich der Kunde eine neue CPU kaufen weil er wohl beim aufsetzen des Kühler sich eine Ecke weg gebrochen hatte.


----------

